# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ للاعوام 2017-2018-2019 >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين وأخبار واعمدة الثلاثاء 5 نوفمبر 2019م

## علي سنجة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



*

----------


## علي سنجة

*
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*

 صحيفة الصدى

المريخ ينشد العلامة الكاملة أمام الخرطوم الليلة.
 المجلس يوقع اقرارات مع التكت.. أمير والتاج.. والانضباط تؤجل حسم قضية منجد لليوم.
 محترفان من رومانيا وهولندا ينضمان لقائمة صقور الجديان أمام ساوتومي 
 ابراهومة: نملك الرغبة في تقديم أفضل مستوى أمام المريخ.
 الشعلة وشيبوب أبرز المنضمين لقائمة صقور الجديان لمواجهتي ساوتومي.
 ابوعنجة يناشد الجماهير بالمؤازرة القوية أمام الخرطوم.
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*صحيفة الزعيم

المريخ يستدرج الاولاد إلى قلعة الأمجاد.
 مواجهة نارية بين كيغان والديسكو... ابوعنجة يرفع شعار الانتصار.. ويناشد الانصار.
 فضائح بالجملة في (دهاليز) الاتحاد.. بالأدلة والمستندات شداد راعي الفساد.
 محمد الرشيد: نستهدف صدارة الممتاز.. مباراة اليوم صعبة وعودة ضياء مكسب.
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*المريخ يوقع إقرارات مع الثلاثي المطلق السراح


  قام نادي المريخ ظهر أمس بتوقيع إقرارات لمدة شهرين مع نجومه مطلقي  السراح وهم أمير كمال والتاج إبراهيم إضافة لمحمد هاشم التكت وذلك بناءا  على تعميم الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بخصوص اللاعبين المنتهية عقوداتهم  مع أنديتهم.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*يقدم شكره لأعضاء الجمعية
مجلس المريخ يجتمع ويؤمن على التجديد للاعبين مطلقي السراح.. 

.
.
قدم مجلس المريخ في إجتماعه الذي إنعقد ظهر اليوم بالمكتب التنفيذي للنادي بالخرطوم شكره لأعضاء الجمعية العمومية بنادي المريخ بعد إجازة النظام الأساسي الجديد والذي يضمن الإستقلالية للنادي وذلك في التاسع عشر من إكتوبر الماضي، وقد قرر المجلس خلال إجتماعه الشروع في إكمال متطلبات العضوية وفقاً لتعميم الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم وعملاً بنص المادة (85) من نظام الإتحاد السوداني، وخلال الإجتماع قرر المجلس إعادة قيد جميع اللاعبين مطلقي السراح بالنادي وذلك بعد الأخذ بالرأي الفني كما شرع المجلس في تكوين لجنتين فنية وإدارية تمهيدا لفترة التسجيلات الشتوية.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يجري مرانه الختامي للخرطوم.. 
ويعسكر بفندق برازافيل.. وبيبو والنعسان ومحمد الرشيد أبرز الغائبين
.
.
أجرى المريخ مساء امس الإثنين بملعبه بأمدرمان مرانه الختامي لمقابلة الخرطوم الوطني في بطولة الدوري الممتاز وقد شارك في المران الذي أشرف عليه المدرب جمال أبوعنجة وطاقمه المعاون عشرون لاعبا كما شهد التدريب الختامي غياب الثلاثي أحمد آدم بيبو وخالد النعسان ومحمد الرشيد للإصابة ومن المنتظر غيابهم عن مباراة اليوم الثلاثاء وقد توجه اللاعبين عقب الحصة التدريبية للمعسكر بفندق برازافيل بالخرطوم بحري وذلك إستعدادا لمقابلة اليوم.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مندوب فندق برازافيل نتشرف بإستضافة المريخ
.
.
قال الأستاذ محمد الحسن ميرغني مندوب فندق برازافيل ان الفندق سيستضيف لاعبي المريخ ليومين مؤكدا ان هذه الخطوة تأتي في إطار دعمهم لتطوير العملية الرياضية مضيفا إنهم في إدارة الفندق يتشرفون بإستضافة نادي المريخ الرياضي ومتمنين له التوفيق.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شملت (21) لاعب بينهم (3) من الدوريات الخارجية 
إعلان قائمة المنتخب الوطني للتصفيات الأفريقية

أعلن الجهاز الفني لمنتخبنا الوطني الأول عن الكلية التي ينوي بها خوض مواجهتي ساوتومي وجنوب افريقيا يومي؛ 13 و 17 نوفمبر الحالي بالجولتين؛ الأول والثانية في تصفيات امم افريقيا 2021م في الكاميرون، سيكون التجمع عند الساعة السابعة من صباح الخميس 7 نوفمبر الحالي في أكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم بالخرطوم2، قبل التوجه إلى فرع الرياضة الرياضة العسكري للمشاركة في احتفالات الجيش بمباراة احتفالية في حدود نصف الساعة، ومن بعدها ستتوالى التدريبات صباحاً في استاد الهلال أيام الجمعة، والسبت والاحد، على ان يكون الدخول إلى معسكر مقفول في فندق (ايوا) يوم الاثنين 11 نوفمبر 2019م، عند الساعة السادسة مساء، وأداء المران عند الساعة التاسعة (توقيت المباراة) باستاد الهلال، والختام عصر الثلاثاء في ذات الملعب، وشملت القائمة (21) لاعب، بينهم ثلاثة من الدوريات الخارجية، حيث جاءت على النحو التالي:
حراسة المرمى:
1- علي أبوعشرين (المريخ الخرطوم)
2- يونس الطيب (الهلال الخرطوم)
3- اسحق ادم (الأهلي شندي)
الدفاع: 
1- عبدالطيف بويا (الهلال الخرطوم)
2- أمير كمال (المريخ الخرطوم)
3- أحمد آدم (المريخ الخرطوم)
4- أطهر الطاهر (الهلال الخرطوم)
5- السمؤال ميرغني (الهلال الخرطوم)
6- حسين مرسال 
الوسط: 
1- أبوعاقلة عبدالله (الهلال الخرطوم)
2- محمد الرشيد (المريخ الخرطوم) 
3- نصرالدين الشغيل (الهلال الخرطوم)
4- نزار حامد (الهلال الخرطوم)
5- أحمد يونس (اكاديمية DSOV هولندا)
6- شرف الدين شيبوب (سيما التنزاني)
7- معاذ عبدالرحيم (الهلال الأبيض)
8- أحمد حامد (المريخ الخرطوم)
الهجوم :
1- رمضان عجب (المريخ الخرطوم)
2- وليد بخيت (الهلال الخرطوم)
3- يس حامد ( سيبسي Osk الروماني)
4- ياسر مزمل (الأهلي شندي)
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*“3” مباريات قوية في الدوري الممتاز اليوم


الخرطوم: باج نيوز

يسعى المريخ اليوم”الثلاثاء” عندما يستقبل بملعبه”الرد كاسل”  نظيره الخرطوم الوطني جاهدًا لتحقيق نتيجة ايجابية تكون خير وسيلة لخوض غمار المنافسة بقوة على المراكز الامامية.

وحقق المريخ ست نقاط من مجموع تسع من ثلاث جولاتٍ خاضها بغرب البلاد الأسبوع الماضي، ما دعم من حظوظ الفريق ليتواجد في المرتبة الرابعة برصيد”13â€³ نقطة.

ويسود الضبابية مشاركة ثلاثة من لاعبي الفرقة الحمراء في مباراة اليوم بعدما انتهت فترتهم مع النادي في أكتوبر المنصرم.

ولم تتضح الصورة بخصوص تواجد كلاً من أمير كمال، التاج إبراهيم، محمد هاشم التكت في قائمة الفريق لمواجهة الخرطوم الوطني.

وتلقى”الأحمر” دفعة جديدة قبل ملاقاة الخرطوم الوطني بعدما عاد لاعبه التاج إبراهيم بعد تعافيه من الإصابة التي ألمت به مؤخرًا.

وفي ظلّ الخيارات المطروحة أمام أبو عنجة ينتظر أنّ تشهد التوليفة تغييرات سواءً في القائمة الأساسية أو تغيير المراكز.

ومن المنتظر انّ يخوض المريخ لقاء اليوم بتوليفة تضم كلاً من علي عبد الله أبو عشرين، التاج يعقوب، محمود أمبدة، عماد الصيني، حمزة داؤود، محمد الرشيد، محمد التكت، التش، رمضان عجب، خالد النعسان، وسيف تيري.

أمّا الطرف الآخر، الخرطوم الوطني يسعى إلى تحقيق النقاط كهدفٍ أساسي، لتحسين مركزه.

وقبل جولة اليوم، يملك الفريق الشهير بـ”الكوماندوز” في جعبته”6â€³ نقاط، حصدها من انتصارٍ وحيد، وتعادلٍ في ثلاث جولات، وبالمقابل خسارة وحيدة.

ونجح الخرطوم الوطني في تسجيل ستة أهداف، غير أنّ شباكه اهتزت في ست جولات ليحتل الفريق المركز الـ”13â€³ في روليت الدوري الممتاز.

وتعد الجولة ذات أهمية للمدرب الوطني إبراهيم حسين الذي تولى المهمة خلفًا للكابتن خالد هيدان الذي غادر بالإقالة.

وفي مباراة ثانية، يحلّ هلال الفاشر”6â€³ نقاط، ضيفًا على نظيره هلال الأبيض”12â€³، فيما يلاعب أهلي شندي”14â€³، ضيفه أهلي عطبرة”2â€³.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ المنتعش يصطدم بالخرطوم الوطني في الدوري

السودان - بدر الدين بخيت



يستضيف المريخ بملعبه مساء اليوم  الثلاثاء في أم درمان، الخرطوم الوطني ضمن الجولة التاسعة لمسابقة الدوري السوداني الممتاز لكرة القدم.

ويخوض المريخ اللقاء بمعنويات كبيرة بعد خروجه بالعلامة الكاملة من قطبي مدينة الفاشر الهلال والمريخ في الجولتين السابقتين، حيث رفع رصيده إلى 13 نقطة من أصل 6 مباريات.

وحاض المريخ عدد مباريات أقل من المتصدر الأمل عطبرة (9 مباريات)، ومطارده الهلال (8).

والمباراة هي الأولى للمريخ تحت إشراف المدرب المكلف جمال أبوعنجة تحت أنظار جماهير الفريق الأحمر وعلى ملعبه.

أما فريق الخرطوم الوطني الذي يحتل الترتيب 13 برصيد 6 نقاط من 6 مباريات، فإنه يسعى لكسر النحس الذي لازمه في المباريات الأخيرة.

وستكون المباراة تحديا كبيرا بين المدير الفني للمريخ جمال أبو عنجة، ونظيره بالخرطوم الوطني إبراهومة، فقد لعبا سويا بالمريخ خلال فترتين متقاربتين، نهاية الثمانينيات ومنتصف التسعينيات، حيث سلم جيل أبو عنجة الراية لجيل إبراهومة.

وفي لقاء آخر غدا أيضا يستضيف الهلال الأبيض بملعبه في غرب السودان الأوسط، الهلال الفاشر الذي يحتل الترتيب 14 برصيد 6 نقاط، بينما لأصحاب الأرض 12 نقطة في الترتيب السادس.

وفي مساء الثلاثاء يستطيع الأهلي القفز من الترتيب الثالث الذي يحتله الآن برصيد 14 نقطة، إلى الترتيب الثاني الذي يحتله الهلال بـ16 نقطة، وذلك حال فوزه على الأهلي عطبرة، الذي يتذيل الترتيب برصيد نقطتين فقط.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ظهور مزدوجي الجنسية في قائمة السودان

السودان - بدر الدين بخيت


كشف الكرواتي زدرافكو لوجاروشيتش، مدرب منتخب السودان، عن قائمة من 21 لاعبًا لمباراتي المنتخب أمام كل من ساو تومي وجنوب إفريقيا، بالجولتين الأولى والثانية من تصفيات كأس أمم إفريقيا 2021 بالكاميرون.

وتضمنت القائمة لأول مرة في تاريخ المنتخبات السودانية، لاعبين من أصول سودانية ومزدوجي الجنسية، وهما أحمد يونس المحترف بأحد مستويات بطولات الدوري الهولندي، ويسن حامد المحترف بالدوري الروماني الممتاز.

وشهدت القائمة اختيار صانع ألعاب فريق سيمبا التنزاني شرف الدين شيبوب، واستبعاد كل من لاعب محور الأهلي شندي صلاح عادل وصانع ألعاب الخرطوم الوطني عزام ومهاجم الهلال محمد موسى الضي، وفيما يلي القائمة الكاملة:-

حراس المرمى: علي عبد الله أبو عشرين "المريخ"، ويونس الطيب "الهلال"، وإسحق آدم "الأهلي شندي".

خط الدفاع: عبد اللطيف بويا وأطهر الطاهر والسمؤال ميرغني "الهلال"، أمير كمال وأحمد آدم "المريخ"، وحسين الجريف "بدون فريق"، وهو قلب دفاع الهلال السابق.

خط الوسط: نصر الدين الشغيل وأبو عاقلة عبد الله ونزار حامد "الهلال" محمد الرشيد "المريخ"، أحمد يونس "دي أس أو في الهولندي"، شرف الدين شيبوب "سيمبا التنزاني" وأحمد حامد التش "المريخ" معاذ عبد الرحيم "الهلال الأبيض".

خط الهجوم: رمضان عجب "المريخ"، وليد الشعلة "الهلال"، يسن حامد "أو أس كي الروماني"، ياسر مزمل "الأهلي شندي".

وأعلنت لجنة المنتخبات باتحاد الكرة السوداني أنه سوف يتم استقبال اللاعبين أحمد يونس ويسن حامد بمطار الخرطوم عصر غدٍ الثلاثاء.

وتأكد أن المنتخب السوداني سوف يتجمع يوم الخميس القادم بأكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم وسيخوض أول حصة تدريبية صباح يوم الجمعة القادم باستاد الهلال، قبل أن ينتظم في معسكر مغلق بالعاصمة الخرطوم.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اتحاد جدة يقصي الوصل الإماراتي في البطولة العربية

الخرطوم: باج نيوز

تأهل الاتحاد السعودي إلى دور الـ”8â€³ من بطولة محمد السادس للأندية الأبطال بعد فوزه مساء امس ”الأثنين” على الوصل الإماراتي بهدفين دون رد ضمن إياب دور الـ”16â€³.

وأحرز أهداف الاتحاد السعودي كلاً من ألكسندر بريجو في الدقيقة الـ”28â€³، وروماريو ديسيلفا”54â€³.

وكانت مباراة الذهاب قد انتهت لصالح الاتحاد السعودي بهدفين مقابل هدف.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال يرصد جوهرة جديدة في الشرطة القضارف

الخرطوم: باج نيوز

علم”باج نيوز” أنّ الهلال دخل في مفاوضاتٍ مع لاعب الشرطة القضارف عوض طلبة للتعاقد معه في فترة الانتدابات المقبلة.

وكشف مصدر مطّلع لـ”باج نيوز” عن أنّ اللجنة المكلّفة بملف التسجيلات في نادي الهلال أجرت اتصالاتٍ بمسؤولين في الشرطة القضارف لمعرفة إمكانية انتقاله إلى”القلعة الزرقاء” في الميركاتو الشتوي.

ويقدّم لاعب الشرطة القضارف عوض طلبة مستويات لافتة مع فريقه في الموسم الحالي.

يشار إلى أنّ الانتدابات الشتوية في السودان ستبدأ في يناير المقبل.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ والخرطوم في مواجهة ساخنة الليلة


يستضيف المريخ على ملعبه بأم درمان الخرطوم الوطني مساء اليوم الثلاثاء ضمن الجولة الثامنة لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز.

يدخل المريخ المواجهة برصيد 13 نقطة ويبحث عن تحقيق الانتصار الثالث على التوالي في مباراة اليوم بعد فوزه على هلال ومريخ الفاشر في الجولتين الماضيتين.

اما الخرطوم الوطني فيدخل المباراة برصيد خمس نقاط وكان خسر آخر مبارياته أمام الأهلي بهدفين لهدف في ديربي العاصمة ويطمح الفريق لتحقيق الفوز على المريخ في مباراة اليوم والتقدم أكثر نحو مناطق الوسط في الروليت العام للمسابقة.



ويتوقع أن تشهد مباراة اليوم تحدياً خاصاً لمدرب الخرطوم الوطني ابراهومة الذي استلم مهمته في تدريب الفريق مؤخراً خلفاً للمغربي خالد هيدان وستكون مهمته الأولى في مواجهة فريقه السابق المريخ.

وسيسعى ابراهومة بجدية من أجل قيادة فريقه الجديد الخرطوم الوطني للتفوق على أصدقاء الأمس في مباراة اليوم.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هلال التبلدي يستقبل هلال الفاشر مساء اليوم


يستضيف ملعب شيكان الأولمبي بالأبيض مساء اليوم مواجهة هلالي التبلدي والفاشر ضمن الجولة التاسعة لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز.
وكان هلال الأبيض حقق فوزًا مهمًا في الجولة السابقة خارج الديار على الأهلي الخرطوم رفع به رصيده إلى 12 نقطة.
ويرغب الفريق في لقاء اليوم التقدم إلى مراكز الصدارة في ترتيب الأندية من خلال فوز جديد على ضيفه هلال الفاشر مساء اليوم.
أما الطرف الثاني في المباراة فريق هلال الفاشر فيبحث عن مواصلة الانتفاضة أيضًا بعد الفوز الأخير على الشرطة القضارف بهدفين دون رد ويدخل الفريق مباراة اليوم برصيد 6 نقاط.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الآرسنال يستضيف الإكسبريس مساء اليوم بشندي
نوفمبر 5, 201904

يحتضن ملعب شندي مساء اليوم لقاء وأهلي شندي وأهلي عطبرة ضمن الجولة التاسعة لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز.

يدخل أهلي شندي  المباراة برصيد 13 نقطة في المركز الثالث  وكان الفريق حقق فوزًا عريضًا على الرابطة كوستي في آخر مواجهاته بالدوري الممتاز.

أما الأهلي عطبرة برصيد 3 نقاط ويبحث عن أول الانتصارات في النسخة الحالية تحت قيادة الجهاز الفني الجديد الذي يقوده الثنائي الشاب علي حارن ودامبا.

وكان الفريق قبل الخسارة في الجولة الأخيرة له من الأمل عطبرة في ديربي المدينة وقبلها كان تعادل مع هلال الجبال خارج ملعبه..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بوي يؤجل سفره لقطر بسبب الاختيار للمنتخب الوطني


تأجل سفر قائد الهلال عبد اللطيف بويا إلى قطر، بسبب ارتباطه بمباريات المنتخب السوداني في تصفيات أمم أفريقيا.

وتلقى بويا، اتصالات رسمية من الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني بشأن الانضمام لقائمة مباراتي ساو تومي وجنوب أفريقيا بتصفيات كأس الأمم.

وتسبب ذلك في اتخاذ عبد اللطيف لقرار بتأجيل السفر إلى قطري، لمناقشة عرض تلقاه من نادي مسيمير، الذي ينشط بدوري الدرجة الثانية.

وقد تدرب بويا مساء الاثنين مع الهلال استعدادا لمواجهة الأهلي الخرطوم بالدوري الممتاز.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ابراهومة: نسعى للظهور بشكل مميز أمام المريخ


  كشف الكابتن ابراهيم حسين المدير الفني للخرطوم الوطني عن رغبة فريقه  القوية في الظهور بشكل مميز أمام المريخ مساء اليوم يؤهله للحصول على نتيجة  ايجابية من المواجهة، لكن ابراهومة عاد وقال إن المباراة لن تكون سهلة  لأنها تأتي أمام فريق كبير يطمح للفوز من أجل مطاردة الصدارة ولذلك ينبغي  أن يكون فريقه في قمة الحذر والتركيز في مباراة اليوم وأن يمنح المريخ حقه  اللازم من الاحترام حتى يستطيع التغلب عليه وحصد النقاط كاملة من المواجهة.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عيد مقدم خيار المريخ في الانتدابات الشتوية
 .
 .
 وضع نادي  المريخ  اللاعب عيد مقدم ضمن لائحة انتداباته الشتوية بتوصية من اللجنة  الفنية وكشف مصدر مقرب من مركز القرار بالمريخ أن اللاعب تم التامين عليه  وسيقوم المريخ بتقديم عرضه للاهلي شندي خلال الساعات المقبلة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حمي الملاريا تضرب احد أندية الدوري الممتاز
 .
 .

 ضربت  حمى الملاريا، معسكر حي الوادي السوداني، ما أدى لتأجيل سفر الفريق إلى  مدينة القضارف شرق السودان لخوض مباراة أمام الشرطة بعد غدٍ الأربعاء، ضمن  الأسبوع الـ10 من المسابقة.
 وأضاف  مدير الكرة بحي الوادي نيالا: “أصيب المدير الفني مبارك سليمان بحمى  الملاريا، ولم يشرف على تدريب الفريق أمس الأحد، ولن يشرف عليه اليوم  الإثنين”.
 وتابع:”كما يعاني 5 من لاعبينا الأساسيين من حمى  الملاريا، لم يشارك بعضهم في مباراة الفريق الأخيرة أمام الخرطوم الوطني،  ولم ينتظموا في آخر 3 تدريبات، وهم قائد الفريق وليد سعد، والشيخ محمد سيف  الدين، والطيب عربي وشقيقه كمال عربي، إلى جانب هاشم محمد الذي سقط خلال  مباراة الخرطوم الوطني ولم يكملها
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال يراقب محمد المصطفى امام المريخ
 .
 .
  كشفت مصادر أن  الهلال سيراقب مهاجم الخرطوم الوطني محمد المصطفى في مباراة اليوم امام  المريخ والخرطوم في بطولة الدوري الممتاز وكان الهلال قد دفع بعرض رسمي  للخرطوم برغم عرضين من موتيمبا والمريخ مما سيضع اللاعب امام تحدي كبير  اليوم
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الشباب التنزاتي يطلب ياسر مزمل
 .
 .
 كشفت مصادر اعلامية  أن  الشباب التنزاني دخل بقوة للفوز بخدمات اللاعب ياسر مزمل مهاجم المنتخب  الوطني والاهلي شندي وكان الهلال والمريخ قد دفعا بعرض رسمي للاهلي شندي  لكن الاخير رفض العرض ويتوقع يطلق الاهلي سراح اللاعب وخاصة أن قيمة الصفقة  ستحل مشاكل النادي السوداني
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بسبب الخلافات..”3â€³ لاعبين يقتربون من الرحيل عن الأهلي شندي
 .
 .
 كشفت مصادر عن ترديّ الأوضاع في نادي الأهلي شندي الناشط في مسابقة الدوري  الممتاز، ما فتح الباب واسعًا أمام كلٍ من حسن متوكل وإبراهيم النسور  للرحيل.

 ويسود التذّمر  نادي الأهلي شندي للوضعية الإدارية التي يمرّ بها.
 وأشارت المصادر إلى أنّ مفاوضاتٍ جادة تجري بين أندية خارجية مع اللاعب مصعب كردمان للظفر بخدماته.

 ومؤخرًا، نشبت خلافاتٍ في النادي، ما عجّل برحيل رئيس القطاع الرياضي عبد المهيمن الأمين.
 ويحتّل الأهلي شندي المركز الثالث في الدوري الممتاز برصيد”14â€³ نقطة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*العناوين الرياضية فى الصحف السياسية الصادره صباح الثلاثاء 5 نوفمبر 2019م 
 .
 .
 -  اﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺠﺮﻱ ﻣﺮﺍﻧﻪ ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺴﻲ ﻟﻸ‌ﻭﻻ‌ﺩ ﻋﻮﺩﺓ ﺣﻤﺰﺓ ﺩﺍﺅﻭﺩ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺎﺝ ﺇﺑﺮﺍﻫﻴﻢ.. ﻭﻇﻬﻮﺭ ﻻ‌ﻓﺖ ﻟﻠﺸﺒﺎﺏ
 -  ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻮﻗﻊ ﺇﻗﺮﺍﺭﺍﺕ ﻣﻊ ﺃﻣﻴﺮ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺎﺝ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻜﺖ
 -  ﺃﺑﻮ ﻋﻨﺠﺔ ﻳﺘﺤﺪﺙ ﻋﻦ ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻣﺎﻧﺪﻭﺯ ﺑﻮﺍﻗﻌﻴﺔ
 -  ﻣﻨﺠﺪ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﻞ ﻳﺘﻔﺎﺟﺎ ﺑﺰﻳﺎﺩﺓ ﻓﻲ ﻋﻘﺪﻩ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
 -  ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺠﺘﻤﻊ ﻭﻳﺆﻣﻦ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺘﺠﺪﻳﺪ ﻟﻼ‌ﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻣﻄﻠﻘﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﺮﺍﺡ.. ﻭﻳﻘﺪﻡ ﺷﻜﺮﻩ ﻷ‌ﻋﻀﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻌﻴﺔ
 -  ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻔﺎﺟﻲﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﺠﺰﺍﺋﺮﻱ ﺑﻘﺮﺍﺭ ﺟﺪﻳﺪ
 -  ﺭﺍﺑﻄﻪ ﻣﺸﺠﻌﻲ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﺰﻭﻣﺔ ﺗﻬﻴﺐ ﺑﻤﺸﺠﻌﻲ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻟﻤﺆﺍﺯﺭﺗﻪ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﺄﻫﻴﻠﻲ ﺑﺎﻟﺤﺼﺎﺣﺼﻴﺎ.. ﺍﻟﺘﺤﺮﻙ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ 11 ﺻﺒﺎﺡ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻌﺔ
 -  ﺍﻟﻔﺮﺳﺎﻥ ﺗﻮﻓﻖ ﺍﻭﺿﺎﻉ ﻻ‌ﻋﺒﻴﻬﺎ ﻗﺒﻞ ﻟﻘﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻬﻼ‌ﻝ
 -  ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻻ‌ﻧﻀﺒﺎﻁ ﺗﺆﺟﻞ ﻗﺮﺍﺭﺍﺗﻬﺎ ﻭﺍﻻ‌ﺳﺘﺌﻨﺎﻓﺎﺕ ﺗﺠﺘﻤﻊ ﺍﻟﺜﻼ‌ﺛﺎﺀ
 -  ﻣﻔﺎﺟﺂﺕ ﻓﻲ ﻗﺎﺋﻤﺔ ﺻﻘﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺎﻥ.. ﻭﺯﺩﺭﺍﻓﻜﻮ ﻳﺴﺘﺪﻋﻲ ﻣﺤﺘﺮﻓﻴﻦ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻷ‌ﻭﺭﻭﺑﻴﺔ ﻭﺍﻷ‌ﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺔ
 -  ﻗﺎﺋﺪ ﺍﻟﻬﻼ‌ﻝ ﻳﻐﺎﺩﺭ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻗﻄﺮ
 -  ﺍﻟﺜﻼ‌ﺛﺎﺀ ﺑﺪﺍﻳﺔ ﻭﺻﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﻼ‌ﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﻴﻦ ﺑﺄﻭﺭﻭﺑﺎ
 -  ﺗﺠﺮﺑﺘﺎﻥ ﻭﺩﻳﺘﺎﻥ ﺗﺠﻬﺰﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻬﻼ‌ﻝ ﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﻤﺔ
 -  ﺑﺪﺍﻳﺔ ﺗﺠﺮﺑﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺬﺍﻛﺮ ﺍﻻ‌ﻟﻜﺘﺮﻭﻧﻴﺔ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻬﻼ‌ﻝ ﻭﺍﻷ‌ﻫﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻋﺒﺮ ﺷﺮﻛﺔ ﺗﻮﺍﺻﻞ
 -  ﺣﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺏ "ﺍﻟﻤﻔﺎﺯﺓ" ﻳﺘﺄﻫﻞ ﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻷ‌ﻭﻟﻰ ﺑﺎﻻ‌ﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻠﻲ
 -  ﻓﻬﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﺸﻤﺎﻝ ﺗﻬﺰﻡ ﺃﺳﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﺠﺒﺎﻝ ﻭﺗﺴﺘﺮﺩ ﺍﻟﺼﺪﺍﺭﺓ
 -  ﻧﻬﺞ ﻫﺠﻮﻣﻲ ﻳﻤﻴﺰ ﺍﻟﻬﻼ‌ﻝ ﻣﺤﻠﻴﺎً
 -  ﺣﻲ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﺩﻱ ﻳﺠﺪﺩ ﻋﻘﻮﺩ 6 ﻧﺠﻮﻡ
 -  ﺍﻟﻬﻼ‌ﻝ ﻳﺤﺴﻢ ﺻﻔﻘﺔ ﺣﺴﻦ ﻣﺘﻮﻛﻞ ﻭﺍﻟﻨﺴﻮﺭ
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قائمة  المنتخب الوطني لمواجهتي ساوتومي وجنوب افريقيا في الجولتين الاولى  والثانية لمرحلة المجموعات من تصفيات امم افريقيا الكاميرون2021.

 #السودان 
#Afcon2021Q
#سبورت249









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة :


 • سامبدوريا يترك قاع الكالتشيو بالفوز على سبال
 • اتحاد جدة يعبر الوصل الإماراتي إلى ربع نهائي البطولة العربية
 • العهد اللبناني يتوج بطلا لكأس الاتحاد الآسيوي
 • الجزائر : بلعباس يستعيد نغمة الانتصارات على حساب شبيبة القبائل
 • فالكاو قناص جالطة سراي يغيب عن مواجهة ريال مدريد
 • توتنهام يستأنف ضد طرد سون
 • نادي ألميريا الاسباني يُقيل مدربه بيدرو إيمانويل
 • بيل وخاميس يواصلان الغياب عن مران ريال مدريد
 • روبن أجيلار لاعب موناكو يسجل أول حالة اعتداء على الفار
 • المدرب المكسيكي أجيري يعود لليجا من بوابة ليجانيس
 • فالفيردي: أحاول الحفاظ على توازني.. ومشكلة برشلونة ليست نفسية
 • إيكاردي: سأفعل كل شيء للبقاء في سان جيرمان
 • روبياليس: عائدات كأس الملك ستتجاوز الليجا
 • صافرة ألمانية لمواجهة ريال مدريد وجالطة سراي
 • بايرن ميونخ يبدأ اتصالاته مع خليفة كوفاتش
 • نادي آرسنال ينفي واقعة عشاء مورينيو
 • مدرب سلافيا براج: سنواجه نسخة أفضل من برشلونة
 • لامبارد: الفار يثير الشكوك في الدوري الإنجليزي
 • كاسانو: إبراهيموفيتش أمل ميلان
 • ماني: صلاح مهاجم مجنون ولاعب استثنائي ويعرف كيف يفعل كل شيء
 • سيميدو: أغلقنا صفحة ليفانتي.. ومواجهة سلافيا مُعقدة
 • شفاينشتايجر: مورينيو كان يسألني دائمًا عن بايرن ميونخ
 • مساعد جوارديولا السابق ينضم لجهاز بايرن الجديد
 * • آل الشيخ يزور الخطيب في منزله ويعلن انتهاء الخلافات

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  ■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ : 


 ◄ الدوري السوداني 🇸🇩 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 9 :
 * المريخ (-- : --) الخرطوم الوطني الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : الملاعب الرياضية

 * الأهلي شندي (-- : --) الاهلي عطبرة  الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : الملاعب الرياضية

 * هلال الابيض (-- : --) هلال ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ  الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : الملاعب الرياضية

 ——————————————
 ◄ دوري ابطال اوروبا - الجولة الرابعة للمجموعات  :

 * برشلونة - اسبانيا (-- : --) سلافيا براغ - التشيك الساعة : 19:55 .. القناة : beIN 1
* زينت - روسيا (-- : --) لايبزيج  - المانيا الساعة : 19:55 .. القناة : beIN 5
* بروسيا دورتموند  - المانيا  (-- : --) انتر ميلان - ايطاليا  الساعة : 22:00.. القناة : beIN 1
* ليون - فرنسا   (-- : --) بنفيكا - البرتغال  الساعة : 22:00.. القناة : beIN 6
* نابولي - ايطاليا   (-- : --) ريد بول سالسبورغ - النمسا الساعة : 22:00.. القناة : beIN 4
* فالنسيا - اسبانيا    (-- : --) ليل - فرنسا   الساعة : 22:00.. القناة : beIN 3
* تشيلسي - انجلترا    (-- : --) اياكس - هولندا - البرتغال  الساعة : 22:00.. القناة : beIN 5
* ليفربول - انجلترا    (-- : --) جينك - بلجيكا - البرتغال  الساعة : 22:00.. القناة : beIN 2

 ——————————————

  ◄ كأسالكونفدرالية الافريقية  - دور ال 32 :

 * ادجوبي - بنين  (-- : --) جينراسيون فوت - السنغال  الساعة : 17:00 .. القناة : غير متوفرة

 ——————————————


  ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس :


 ◄ الدوري الإيطالي 🇮🇹 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 11 :
 * سبال (0 : 1) سامبدوريا
 ——————————————

  ◄ كأس محمد السادس 🌍 - للاندية العربية :

 * الاتحاد - السعودية (2 : 0) الوصل - الإمارات

 ——————————————

  ◄ نهائي كأس الاتحاد الاسيوي  - النهائي :

 * 25 ابريل - كوريا الشمالية (0 : 1) العهد - لبنان 
——————————————
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الانضباط تؤجل قراراتها .. والاستئنافات تجتمع بالثلاثاء
 .
 .
   عقدت لجنة الانضباط في الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم اجتماعاً عند الساعة  الواحدة من ظهر الاثنين 4 نوفمبر 2019م، وناقشت من خلاله عدد من القضايا  المحوّلة إليها، وقررت ان تواصل اجتماعها يوم الثلاثاء 5 نوفمبر 2019م في  مكاتب الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم، وإعلان كافة قراراتها عقب نهاية  الاجتماع ..
 وعلى صعيد اخر تعقد لجنة الاستئنافات المنتخبة في الاتحاد  السوداني لكرة القدم، اجتماعاً عند الساعة الواحدة من ظهر الثلاثاء الموافق  للخامس من نوفمبر 2019م، برئاسة مولانا عبدالعزيز سيد أحمد، وذلك من أجل  النظر في عدد من القضايا المدرجة على طاولة اللجنة ..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يحمي 3 لاعبين من الأندية المنافسة


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




نادي المريخ
حصّن  نادي المريخ السوداني اليوم الإثنين، 3 من لاعبيه الأساسيين، خوفا عليهم  من تدخلات الأندية المنافسة بتحويل وجهتهم بعدم تجديد عقوداتهم مع النادي  الأحمر.
ويتعلق الأمر بثلاثي المريخ الذي انتهت  عقودهم منذ نهاية شهر أكتوبر/تشرين الأول الماضي، قلب الدفاع أمير كمال  والظهير الأيمن التاج إبراهيم، إلى جانب صانع الألعاب محمد هاشم التكت.
ووقع  نادي المريخ إجراء ما يسمى ب"الإقرار" وهو إجراء يدخل ضمن لوائح اتحاد كرة  القدم السوداني المنظم لتعاقدات اللاعبين، وهو يعني أن اللاعب حال توقيعه  الإقرار يمنع من تحويل مفاوضات ناديه الحالي إلى أي ناد منافس آخر، بتوقيع  إقرارات لمدة شهرين.


وقد جاء توقيع الإقرار مع ثلاثي المريخ بناء على تعميم الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بخصوص اللاعبين المنتهية عقوداتهم مع أنديتهم.
ومن  ناحية قدم مجلس المريخ في اجتماعه الذي انعقد اليوم الإثنين، بالمكتب  التنفيذي للنادي بالخرطوم، شكره لأعضاء الجمعية العمومية بنادي المريخ بعد  إجازة النظام الأساسي الجديد والذي يضمن الإستقلالية.
كما  قرر المجلس خلال اجتماعه الشروع في إكمال متطلبات العضوية وفقاً لتعميم  الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم وعملاً بنص المادة 58 من النظام الأساسي  لإتحاد كرة القدم السوداني.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أبو عنجة يتحدث عن مواجهة الكوماندوز اليوم بواقعية
 .
 .
 قلل  جمال أبو عنجة مدرب المريخ من تأثير الغيابات التي سيعانيها فريقه في  توليفته الأساسية أمام الخرطوم مبينا أنه يملك بدلاء قادرين على تأكيد  تفوقهم، مؤكدا رغبتهم في الظفر بالنقاط أمام الخرطوم وتقديم مباراة جيدة،  وأضاف: نأمل حضور جماهيرنا وإعادة لوحة التشجيع والمؤازرة التي قدمها جمهور  المريخ في مدينة الفاشر. وأشار أبو عنجة إلى أن الخرطوم الوطني منافس مميز  هدفه التمثيل الخارجي وتوقع أبو عنجة مباراة قوية ومثيرة قياسا بتميز نجوم  الفريقين وإمكانتهم الكبيرة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صور تمرين المريخ امس الاثنين استعدادا للخرطوم

















*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ (13نقطة) في المركز الرابع يستقبل الخرطوم_الوطني(6نقاط) في المركز الثالث عشر.
 الساعة 6:30م
 القلعة الحمراء









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب سوداني يشرع في اكاديمية حراس بمعدات محلية
 .
 .
 شرع خالد درويش مدرب حراس المنتخب الاولمبي في انشاء أكاديمية لتدريب حراس المرمى بمعدات محلية.
 وقام درويش بصناعة معدات لردة الفعل والرشاقة والتوقع، باستخدام الحبال المطاطية والشباك.
 واجرى درويش اختبارا للمعدات في اكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم مساء يوم  الاثنين بمشاركة عدد من الحراس الشباب، اضافة الى حارس الهلال السابق احمد  ادم عافية، وحارس الوادي نيالا المعز محجوب.
 وقال درويش انه يامل ان تسهم المعدات المصنعة محليا في يوم من الايام في صناعة حراس مميزين للسودان.
 ولعب درويش لاندية للاهلي القضارف وحي العرب بورتسودان قبل ان يحترف في 7 سنوات بنادي بسيون المصري.
 واضاف انه جمع هذه المعدات وصنعها في فترة استمرت 3 سنوات بتكلفة وصلت الى  قرابة 400 الف جنيه، مبينا ان الفارق المالي كبير جدا بين ما صنعه  والمعدات الاخرى التي تستورد من الخارج.
 وخاض درويش تجربته كمدرب حراس مع اندية اهلي الخرطوم والميرغني كسلا والناصر الامدرماني قبل ان ينضم للجهاز الفني للمنتخب الاولمبي.










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يفقد الرشيد والنعسان وبيبو امام الخرطوم
 .
 .
 يفقد المريخ خدمات ثلاثة من لاعبيه الاساسيين في مواجهة الخرطوم الوطني مساء اليوم  الثلاثاء في الدوري الممتاز.
 ووفقا للمكتب الاعلامي للنادي فان الثلاثي محمد الرشيد وخالد النعسان  واحمد ادم بيبو يعانون من اصابات متفاوتة وخضعوا لجلسات مع الجهاز الطبي  للفريق عقب مران الفريق اليوم الاثنين.
 ولم يتم الكشف عن مدة غياب الثلاثي او نوعية الاصابات.
 ويجلس المريخ في المركز الرابع ببطولة الدوري الممتاز برصيد 13 نقطة خلف المتصدر الامل عطبرة والهلال واهلي شندي.










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الغموض والكثير يسيطران على مفاوضات المريخ ومحمد عبد الرحمن
 .
 .

  كشف مصدر موثوق بنادي المريخ أن المفاوضات بين رابطة مشجعي المريخ بدولة  قطر ومهاجم الفريق محمد عبد الرحمن، لم تحرز تقدماً كما هو متوقع، موضحاً  أن الغموض يسيطر على موقف اللاعب بالتجديد للنادي على عقد جديد أم الرحيل  إلى مكان آخر.
 وأكد المصدر أن محمد  عبد الرحمن لم يبدي أي تجاوب مع المفاوضات الجارية معه ما جعل الإدارة تشكك  في رغبته بالتواجد مع المريخ خلال الفترة المقبلة
  وانتهى عقد الغربال مع المريخ يوم 31 أكتوبر الماضي، بعد قضائه ثلاث مواسم  بالقلعة الحمراء، حقق خلالها نجاحاً باهراً، وقاد الفريق لتحقيق انتصارات  مهمة في البطولات الخارجية والداخلية، كانت أبرزها الوصول لنصف نهائي بطولة  كاس زايد للأندية الأبطال العربية في نسختها الماضية.
 هذا وفي ذات  السياق علمت الصحيفة أن اللاعب سيعود إلى السودان أواخر شهر نوفمبر الجاري  بعد فراغه من تنفيذ البرنامج التأهيلي بسبب إصابة ألمت به على مستوى  الركبة، تعرض لها في مباراة النجم الساحلي التونسي التي جرت بالبطولة  العربية الموسم الماضي.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*العميد أول المتأهلين لربع نهائي بطولة الملك محمد السادس
 .
 .

  تأهل الأتحاد السعودي لدور الثمانية من بطولة الملك محمد السادس للأندية  العربية بعد أن جدد فوزه علي الوصل الإماراتي بهدفين نظيفين مساء اليوم  الاثنين على ملعب الجوهرة المشعة بمدينة جدة وكان العميد قد حقق الفوز  ذهابا بهدفين مقابل هدف على ملعب زعبيل.
 وشهدت المباراة حدثا لافتا بغياب شبه كامل لجماهير (الإتي) وكانت مدرجات  ملعب الجوهرة شبه خالية احتجاجا على تراجع الأداء والنتائج مؤخرا.
 يذكر أن الوصل الإماراتي أقصى الهلال من الدور الأول.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خالدونا مقابلة الخرطوم مهمة واللاعبين سيكونوا قدر المسؤولية
 .
 .
 المكتب الإعلامي أكد رئيس القطاع الرياضي بنادي المريخ الكابتن خالد أحمد  المصطفى ان مباراة المريخ والخرطوم الوطني تعتبر ديربي لما تحمله من  تنافسية وان الفريقان يتمتعان بإمكانات كبيرة وأضاف خالد ان المباراة تحمل  أهمية كبيرة للمريخ سيما انها تقربه من الصدارة مشيرا إلى انه على ثقة  كاملة ان لاعبي المريخ سيكونوا قدر المسؤولية في اللقاء مؤكدا كذلك ان  إحترام المنافس يعد مفتاح الفوز










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لاعب من رومانيا وظ±خر من هولندا يلعبان للسودان
 .
 .
 يصل  الخرطوم مساء اليوم الثلاثاء 5 نوفمبر 2019م الثنائي المرشح للتوشح بشعار  صقور الجديان حامد يس من نادي سيبسي (OSK)، أحد أندية الدرجة الأولى في  رومانيا، قادما عبر الخطوط الاثيوبية عند الساعة الرابعة والنصف عصرا ،  وأحمد يونس من نادي (DSOV) في هولندا، يصل عند الساعة الحادية عشرة ليلا  عبر الخطوط التركية، وسيكون في استقبالهم السلطان حسن برقو رئيس لجنة  المنتخبات الوطنية، وقادة اللجنة وعدد كبير من قيادات الرابطة القومية  لتشجيع المنتخبات الوطنية، ويعتبر الاستدعاء للاعبي الخارج يحدث لأول مرة،  وأوضحت لجنة المنتخبات الوطنية، ان الثنائي بالاضافة إلى شيبوب بداية لقادم  حافل الكثير من الأسماء الكبيرة واللاعبين الأكفاء في مختلف المنتخبات،  وقد تم رصد عدد كبير منهم والتواصل معهم، وسيكون بعضهم مشارك في بطولة  سيكافا خلال ديسمبر المقبل للمنتخبات الكبرى..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**نبض الصفوة*

 *امير عوض*
 *مواجهة اليوبيل الذهبي*
  لقاء اليوم بين الزعيم و الخرطوم الوطني سيحمل الرقم (50) في سلسلة  المواجهات الممتدة بين الفريقين منذ صعود الخرطوم الوطني للممتاز في موسمه  الثاني (97).
 كفة الأحمر كانت هي الراجحة خلال الرصد التأريخي  لمواجهات الفريقين منذ المباراة الأولي التي كانت في يوم الخميس 12/6/1997م  و التي حقق فيها الأحمر الفوز بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدف وحيد للوطني.. و  بعدها تعددت حالات الفوز للزعيم لتبلغ 34 انتصار مقابل 4 هزائم و 11 تعادل.
  أول فوز للخرطوم الوطني كان في يوم 25/10/2001 بنتيجة هدف نظيف.. و آخر  فوز لأبناء ابراهومة كان بتأريخ 27/8/2016 و من يومها لم يفلح الوطني في  كسر عقدة الزعيم الذي تميل كل المؤشرات الفنية اليوم لصالحه في تحقيق فوزٍ  جديد يكمل به عقد اليوبيل الذهبي بعد الاستقرار الفني الاخير للفرقة  الحمراء علي يد الوطني جمال أبوعنجة. 
 ابو عنجة مدير فني واقعي  للغاية.. يحترم خصومه و لا يندفع للهجوم قبل تأمين مناطقه الدفاعية لهذا  يعمد لتكثيف الوجود في خط الوسط و توزيع المهام الدفاعية بصرامة و هو الأمر  الذي يجعل الفريق يلعب بأريحية أكثر في المناطق الخلفية.
 و في ظل  تألق اليافع عماد الصيني في وظيفة الارتكاز الثابت باتت سيطرة الأحمر علي  أهم الخطوط أمراً ميسراً في ظل توفر عناصر بجودة التش و السماني و ماماني  (الي حد ما).
 علي الدكة الفنية المقابلة يجلس الكابتن ابراهومة الذي  غادر سفينة الأحمر قبل أسابيع قليلة.. و ابراهومة مدرب ذكي يجيد وضع  التكتيكات الدفاعية و أساليب الاتقضاض خلسة وسط الاندفاعات الهجومية.
  ابراهومة خير من يعرف الفرقة الحمراء.. و بالتأكيد سيسعي للنيل من المريخ  بحكم أنه يعرف من أين يؤكل الكتف.. لهذا نتوقع من اللاعبين تقديم جهد مضاعف  حتي لا يشكلوا كتاباً مفتوحاً أمام مدربهم السابق.
 *نبضات متفرقة*
 ما زلت عند استفسارتي السابقة لمجلس الفشل.
 ما هي المعايير التي اتبعها المجلس في اختيار اللجان التي عاونته في الجمعية (المهزلة)؟
 و ما هي ضمانات الحيادية و النزاهة و الاستقلالية التي وضعها أمام هذه اللجان عند اختيارها؟
 سأظل انتظر أن يتكرم أحد عرابي الجمعية بالرد علي هذه التساؤلات المشروعة من مجلس يدعي منسوبوه الشفافية و المؤسسية.
 ما زال الوضع معلقاً بالنسبة للمدرب الجزائري و مباراة اليوم ستكون تحت اشراف ابو عنجة كما حدث في الفاشر!!
 وضع غريب للغاية.. فلا هم تركوا المدرب يمضي لحال سبيله و لا تركوه يقوم بعمله!
 عجز المجلس عن توفير 12 ألف دولار جعله يملك مدربين.. احدهما علي الدكة الفنية و الثاني قابع في غرفته!
 مع مجلس الفشل فكل ما يحدث في المريخ حالياً من مهازل تبدو أشياء طبيعية و تليق تماماً بملوك الفشل.
 مع الفاشلين لا تسأل أو تستغرب لوضعية المدرب الجزائري أو غياب المحترف نيلسون أو جلوس مايكل!!
 المجلس متفرغ حالياً للورجغة و اجترار ذكريات مهازل اجازة نظامه الاساسي الاضحوكة.
 الأحمر يجلس في المرتبة الرابعة لروليت الدوري بــ13 نقطة من ست مباريات فاز خلالها في أربع و تعادل في واحدة و خسر مثلها.
 الخرطوم الوطني يجلس في المرتبة 13 بــ6 نقاط من ست مباريات.. حيث فاز في واحدة و تعادل في ثلاث و خسر مرتين.
 آخر فوز للخرطوم الوطني كان يوم 2/10 أمام حي العرب بورتسودان بعدها تعادل الفريق في مبارتين و خسر مثلهما.
 المريخ أحرز 10 أهداف و تقبل مرماه 4.. و الوطني أحرز 6 و تقبل مثلها.
 أكبر فوز حققه الزعيم علي الخرطوم الوطني بلغ سبعة أهداف في موسم 2012.
  هداف لقاءات الفريقين هو الاسطورة الحية الملك فيصل العجب بتسعة أهداف.. و  من جانب الخرطوم الوطني المهاجم السابق حنظلية الذي تمكن من احراز اربعة  أهداف في شباك الزعيم.
 مباريات المريخ و الخرطوم الوطني شهدت أكبر  عدد لضربات الجزاء (14) ضربة.. كان نصيب المريخ منها 10 ضربات (أضاع منها  3).. في حين كان نصيب الوطني أربع ضربات جزاء (أهدر لاعبوه نصفها).
  خمسة من لاعبي الخرطوم الوطني السابقين ينشطون الآن بشعار الأحمر الفخيم و  هم: (صلاح نمر.. احمد حامد التش.. احمد آدم بيبو.. سيف تيري.. حمزة داؤود).
 بالتوفيق لنجم النجوم من أجل الاقتراب لمركز الصدارة قبل انتزاعه نهائياً.
 *نبضة أخيرة*
 عاد الحبيب المنتظر.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جمال ابوعنجة ابراهيم حسين
 في مواجهة من نار الحبâ™¥

 من يكسب الرهان









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إنعقاد الإجتماع التقليدي لمباراة المريخ والخرطوم
المكتب الإعلامي
إنتهى قبل قليل الإجتماع التقليدي لمباراة المريخ والخرطوم الوطني المقامة بملعب المريخ بأمدرمان وقد مثل المريخ مدير الكرة أنس نصرالدين إضافة لممثل المكتب التنفيذي أمير سفاري وممثل المكتب الإعلامي للنادي زاكي الدين الصادق، وقد أسفر الإجتماع أن يؤدي المريخ المباراة بالشعار الأحمر كما سيرتدي الخرطوم الأبيض الكامل ومن المنتظر أن ينطلق اللقاء عند الساعة السادسة والنصف مساء اليوم..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللعب على الورق 
جعفــر سليمـــــان 
ملفات ساخنة


· صراحة لا ندري كيف سيجتاز، مجلس التدمير هذا المرحلة الحرجة التي يمر بها النادي الآن، والتي تتطلب ما يفتقده هذا المجلس، وهو المال، والجميع يعلم تماما قدرات هذه الشلة الفاشلة. 
· وليس المال وحده هو العامل الحاسم، في هذه الفترة التي تشهد، إنتهاء فترة بعض اللاعبين الذين يمثلون (عظم الفريق)، ويحتاج أيضا الفريق إلى عناصر أخرى لسد بعض الثغرات الواضحة في بعض وظائف اللعب. 
· مصادر المال عند شلة الفشل هذه معلومة، وواضحة للعيان، أولها بيع اللاعبين المتميزين، وثانيها إستجداء رئيسهم القابع خلف أسوار السجون بلا حول له ولا قوة، وإن منحهم باليد اليمنى سعي لأسترداد ما يمنحه لهم باليسرى، مثل إسترداده المبلغ الذي تم تخصيصه لرحلة الفريق للجزائر (ثمانية ألف دولار) إستردها من خلف صفقة بيع نجم الفريق الأول بكري المدينة. 
· وثالث هذه المصادر، وهو الصمت إزاء الملفات الخطيرة التي تحيط بالنادي، حتى اللحظات الحرجة، وهنا تبرز محبة جمهور المريخ وأقطابه للنادي، ويتجاوزون هذه الشلة الفاشلة، ويبدأوا في جمع الأموال التي يتم بها إنقاذ المريخ، وأيضا الشواهد كثر. 
· بالأمس .. وعبر مجموعة (المريخ عشقنا الأزلي) بالواتس آب ..تداعي أعضاء المجموعة بحمية سودانية وغيرة غير مستغربة على المواطن السوداني، بعيدا عن الإنتماء العاطفي للمريخ من أجل (إنقاذ) نجم الفريق ماماني رحماني الذي جاهر بحاجته للمال حتى يعيش!! 
· هذه المجموعة، تناولت الأمر بالنقاش المستفيض، وتوصلوا إلى أن هذا الأمر يتعلق بقرى الضيف، وإكرامه، وأن من العيب والعار أن يكون أحد بين ظهرانينا ويشتكي من عدم قدرته على العيش الكريم!! 
· وقد بدأوا في حملة لجمع المال من أجل هذه الغاية النبيلة، التي نجزم بأن من يجلسون على مقاعد مجلس المريخ الآن، لا يدركون معناها، وإلا والله لذهبوا من فورهم وسلموا النادي إلى من يستطيع أن يقوده ويحفظ له قيمه وقبل ذلك كرامة لاعبيه التي أصبحت تسفح على صفحات مواقع التواصل الإجتماعي.! 
· ولكن هذه الشلة لا يهمها كل ذلك، بل أنهم يعمدون إلى وضع النادي في أضيق نطاق، ويجلسون بلا حياء في إنتظار تحرك أهل البيت المريخي للتدخل وإنقاذ الأوضاع المتردية في كل الإتجاهات، وبعد أن تنجلي كل الأزمات، يظهروا بالفضائيات والأذاعات المتخصصة يتحدثون عن قدرتهم على إدارة النادي.!! 
· تشكر هذه المجموعة الطيبة من المريخاب الخلصاء على مبادرتهم التي تمس في المقام الأول سودانيتنا التي نفاخر بها، وثانياً لأنهم تدخلوا من أجل لاعب (مسكين) أتوا به إلى النادي وأوسعوه إهمالا! 
· لم يذل كبرياء المريخ إلا بواسطة هذه المجموعة التي إبتلى الله بها النادي، وسيظل هذا المسلسل مستمراً ، وبذات الرتابة والقبح، لأن الثابت في الأمر هو أن أهل المريخ مهما بعدوا عنهم وتركوهم يواجهوا مصيرهم إلا أنه في لحظة ينسون كل شيء، ولا يتذكرون غير المريخ! 
· طوال الفترة التي قضوها في مقاعد مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ، تمتعوا فقط بمميزات عضوية مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ، وقد تبارى أهل المريخ في إدارة شأنه إنابة عنهم، وبعد كل ذلك يأتي من بينهم وبكل وقاحة الدنيا، ويقول أنهم محاربون من الجميع! 
· لو كان هذا الأمر في نادياً آخر بخلاف نادي المريخ لفروا من المسؤولية كفرار الصحيح من الأجرب، ولكن لحسن حظهم، هم وصلوا إلى نادي يختلف عن كل الأندية في السودان، حيث الإنتماء الصادق يغلب على كل شيء! 
· فترة حرجة جداً ولا يمكن أن تمر بلا خسائر كما عودونا هؤلاء الفشلة، فلا يمكن أن تمر فترة تسجيلات دون أن يخسر المريخ ركيزة من ركائزه، وتأتي التدعيمات التي يقودها في الغالب مسجون كوبر عبارة عن (مواسير) وضيعة الثمن، شحيحة القدرات. 
في نقاط 
· بعود النجوم اليوم إلى ساحة التنافس ، ويخوضوا نزالا صعباً أمام الخرطوم الوطني.! 
· صعوبة اللقاء تكمن في أن الكوماندوز يبحثون عن التعافي لأستعادة مكانتهم كفريق من أكبر فرق المنافسة. 
· ولن تكون هناك فرصة للعودة إلى هذا الوضع المتميز أكثر من تحقيق نتيجة إيجابية أمام المريخ! 
· لذا نرسل تحذيراتنا مبكرة لكابتن جمال أبوعنجة وفرسانه بأن لا تهاون، ولا تقاعس لأن ذلك إن حدث في النتيجة ستكون كارثية.
· وضع المريخ الآن لا يحتمل فقدان النقاط، بل العكس يجب أن يكسب الفريق أكبر قدر منها وإلا ستصبح المنافسة على اللقب صعبة إن لم تكن مستحيلة. 
· ونحذر من مغبة التراخي، وفقدان النتائج لأن المنافسة لا تلعب داخل المستطيل الأخضر بالكامل! 
· تتحرك الأيادي العابثة هنا وهناك من إجل إكساب الهلال ثلاثة نقاط في سبيبل تمكينه من اللقب.! 
· الجميع يتابع الشكوى (السرية) التي تقدم بها الهلال شاكياً هلال كادوقلي الذي هزمه داخل ملعبه. 
· مثل هذه الممارسات هي التي أضاعت على المريخ نسخاً عديدة من الدوري الممتاز والذي يجتهد منسوبو الهلال كل عام من أجل منحه اللقب بمساعدات قذرة ودون وجه حق! 
· من أجل هذا نطالب النجوم بالمضي قدما في طريق الإنتصارات، وسد كل الطرق أمام الفاسدين الذي لا هم لهم غير إهداء الهلال اللقب مهما كان مستواه.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تشكيلة المريخ لمباراة اليوم امام الخرطوم الوطني..           المكتب الإعلامي     
    ابوعشرين في حراسة المرمي. في الدفاع  امير كمال .صلاح نمر.التاج يعقوب. محمود امبدة. وفي الوسط عماد الصيني..السماني الصاوي. ضياء محجوب.احمد حامد. وفي الهجوم سيف تيري ورمضان عجب
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كبد الحقيقة
د مزمل ابو القاسم
فاسد وعينو قوية !

إدعى د كمال شداد ان عمله في الإتحاد العام السوداني طوعي لا يدر عليه أموالاً وان مبلغ العشرين الف دولار الذي تسرب الى زوجته تم تخصيصه له بأمر الكاف الذي يمنح كل عضو من اعضاء لجنته التنفيذية مبلغ 40 الف دولار سنوياً , ويعطي كل رئيس من روؤساء الإتحادات الوطنية التابعة له 20 الف دولار سنوياً كمنحة شخصية مؤكداً انه يستحق 80 الف دولار عن فترة ولايته الممتدة اربع سنوات!..

لم ينس شداد ان يردد اسطوانته القديمة عن تشدده في صرف المال العام مستنكراً نيل بعض اداري اتحاده نثريات عن اجتماعات الإتحادات , زاعماٌ انه تعود على العمل لخدمة كرة القدم المحلية تطوعاً , بلا مقابل!..

ياعيني على النزاهة , وياعيني على التطوع!..

هذا الفاسد الذي لايختشي لا يزال مصراً على خداع البسطاء بإدعاء النزاهة بعد ان اشترى لعربته الشخصية (بطارية) من اموال اتحاده وسمح لزوجته بأن تستقل سيارة مملوكة للإتحاد لمدة عشر سنوات , لم يتولى في معظمها اي منصب رسمي في الإتحاد , لتتحمل خزينة الإتحاد كلفة صيانة وترخيص وتزويد العربة بالوقود طيلة السنوات المذكورة..

مقاربة شداد بين مخصصات اعضاء المكتب التنفيذي للكاف والمبالغ المخصصة لأنشطة روؤساء الإتحادات الوطنية مثيرة للرثاء قبل السخرية , فالكاف يمنح اعضاء مكتبه التنفيذي , مخصصات سنوية بموجب لائحة مالية مجازة سلفاً ..

تورد تلك المخصصات لرئيس واعضاء المكتب التنفيذي للكاف في حساباتهم الشخصية , فهل سلم الكاف الكاف شداد المبلغ في يده او حوله له في حسابه الشخصي , كي نفهم ان المال مخصص له في شخصه؟.. يمنح الكاف (الإتحادات) الوطنية التابعة له مبالغ سنوية يتم توزيعها على ثلاث فئات هي :  1/دعم الحكام(30%) ويصرف على انشطة الحكام..  2/دعم المراحل السنية (50%) ويخصص لأنشطة الفئة المذكورة.. 3/ مكافأة تعويضية لرئيس الإتحاد (20%) لتغطية التكاليف المرتبطة بالمنصب , وليس شخصه وإلا لأتته بإسمه , ولتم توريدها له في حسابه الشخصي , او تسليمه اياها في يده مثلما كان يحدث لشداد نفسه بإعترافه , عندما كان يحاضر او يراقب في الكاف..

لو صح ما زعمه شداد عن ان مكافأة الكاف لرئيس الإتحاد شخصية فسيصبح الإتحاد السوداني مطالباً بتوزيع دعم الكاف للحكام ليشملهم في شخوصهم ايضاً , كل حكم يمشي الإتحاد ويشيل حقو ,  (كاش أخدر) , او يسلم لزوجته عن طريق يعقوب مثلما فعل رأس الفساد عندما وقع الشيك الخاص بالمبلغ توطئة لتسليمه الى زوجته في دارها , ولأصبح شداد مطالباً بتوزيع المبلغ المخصص من الكاف للفئات السنية على لاعبي المراحل السنية يداً بيد..

كل ناشئ يشيل حقو دولار اخدر , او يتم تسليمه لوالدته مثلما حدث لمدام ابتسام!..

اذا كان المبلغ مخصصاً له شخصياً كما يزعم , نسأله كيف سينال من يخلفه في المنصب حقه من دولارات الكاف لو ابتعد هو عن المنصب قبل نهاية دورته بالإقالة او الإستقالة او الموت الذي هو اقرب للإنسان من حبل الوريد؟..

لو بقى اللواء عامر رئيس لأي سبب , يرجعوا ليهو الدولارات من الست إبتسام كيف ؟..

حتى الفيفا يصرف مخصصات راتبة لأعضاء المكتب التنفيذي (ستة وثلاثين عضواً) ويمنح رئيسه جيان إنفاتينيو مرتباً ثابتاً ومخصصات معلومة بموجب لائحة مالية وهيكل إداري ومالي مجاز سلفاً..

لو افلح شداد في إقناع الجمعية العمومية بأن تجيز لائحة مالية تحوي مخصصات له ولأعضاء مجلسه لربما أجزنا لهفه للمال العام , علماً انه انتهك المادة 42 من قانون هيئات الشباب والرياضة لعام 2016 بإستغلاله القبيح لمنصبه لتحقيق مكاسب مالية لنفسه وزوجته , الشئ الذي يوجب محاكمته بأمر القانون وذلك سيحدث قريباً بحول الله , بعد ان بلغ فساده نيابة التحقيقات المالية ومكافحة الفساد..

الفيفا يفعل الشئ نفسه , ويدعم الإتحادات لا الأفراد وقد رفد خزينة الإتحاد السوداني بمليون وأربعمائة الف دولارز موزعة على مصارف محددة , تنصب كلها في دعم النشاط , فهل خصص اي فلس منها لشداد او سواه؟..

لو فعل ذلك لتحول الأمر الى رشوة ..
https://www.facebook.com/alMerreikh19/
فساد شداد لم يقتصر على نفسه وزوجته , بل تعداه للتستر على سطو مستشاره مازن ابو سن على مبلغ عشرة آلآف دولار , تم تسلميه إياها بغرض تحويلها الى المدرب , وعندما انكشف امره غطى شداد على السرقة بتوجيه إدارة الحسابات بقيد المبلغ عهدة شخصية عليه , ليمكن مازن من ردها لاحقاً بعد ان سهل له الحصول على مبلغ 28 الف دولار من الإتحاد على هيئة حافز وكلفة تذاكر , قصد به تمكين لصه المدلل من رد المبلغ المنهوب , وإعفاء نفسه من سداده!..

اقبح من ذلك ان العهدة شطبت من ميزانية الإتحاد للعام 2018 ولم تظهر فيها بتاتاً فعن اي نزاهة يتحدث؟..

خلال حديثه الفارغ من كل محتوى اتهم شداد اسامة عطا المنان بأخذ مبلغ ستة عشر الف دولار من اموال الكاف , وإذا قصد بحديثه ان اسامة لص فهو لص مثله , لأنه سيكون قد تعدى مثله على المال العام , علماً ان اسامة لم يسهل لزوجته التعدي على اموال الإتحاد مثلما فعل شداد لزوجته مدام إبتسام!..

ابحثوا معي عن كوته من حبوب منع الخجل لهذا الإداري الفاسد , الذي لا يعرف حمرة الخجل ويجاهر برغبته في لهف 60 الف دولار اخرى من اموال اتحاده على الملأ!..

أثبتنا تعديه على اموال الإتحاد بالأدلة والمستندات , ونتحداه ان يلجأ الى القضاء شاكياً إيانا لو كان بريئاً من التهم التي نسبناها اليه ,, ولن يفعل , لأن الفاسدين يرتعبون من سيرة المحاكم , ولا يقربونها بتاتاً..   

  آخر الحقـــــــائـــــــق

زوجته تتفسح منذ عشر سنوات بسيارة مملوكة للإتحاد ويزعم انه يعمل للإتحاد متطوعاً ولا يأخذ منه اي اموال!..

كم تبلغ قيمة استئجار عربة سوناتا في اليوم الواحد من اي مكتب ليموزين؟..

لو حسبنا قيمة الإيجار اليومي على خمسمائة جينه فقط , مضروبة في عشر سنوات لإكتشفنا ان شداد و زوجته لهفا من الإتحاد قرابة المليارين!..

شداد سهل لمتبطل مقرب منه الحصول على ستين الف جنيه من دون ان تكون له ادنى صلة بالإتحاد!..

شداد وقع عقدين مليارين لترحيل اندية الممتاز بلا عطاءات ..

شداد سمح لمستشاره بإهدار مبلغ الفين وخمسمائة دولار على عقد لتركيب كاميرات مراقبة بلا عطاء ولا حتى فواتير متعددة , ولم يتم تركيب اي كاميرا في مبنى الإتحاد..

شداد رفض محاسبة مستشاره اللص المزوراتي على تزويره لتصويت مدرب المنتخب في استفتاء الفيفا لإختيار افضل لاعبي العالم!..
https://www.facebook.com/alMerreikh19/
شداد صمت على تزوير المدير الإداري للإتحاد لإيصالين ماليين للتغطية على واقعة اختلاس ارتكبها احد سكرتيري الإتحادات المحلية. وصمت على واقعة سرقة موثقة حاول بها المدير المالي لهف مبلغ 3.583 دولار بإدعاء انها ستسدد للخطوط الإثيوبية لتغطية كلفة تذاكر حكام مباراة السودان وتشاد , مع ان قيمة التذاكر مدفوعة من الفيفا ..

كلو كوم وسقطة صرف حافز للمشاركين في سمنار الفيفا كوم آخر, لأن كلفة السمنار المذكور مسددة سلفاً , ومخصومة من نصيب الإتحاد السوداني في الفيفا..

سنورد التفاصيل لاحقاً , لتروا كيف تُهدر اموال الاتحاد بلاحسيب ولا رقيب .. لو واصل شداد لهف اموال الإتحاد وإهدارها على محاسيبه وأقاربه من سكات لربما عذرناه!..

المصيبة انه مصر على ممارسة الإستهبال لخداع البسطاء بإدعاء النزاهة وراغب في السطو على المزيد من اموال الإتحاد!..

آخــــر خبـــر: شداد فاسد وعينو قوية !..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لاعب الدوري الهولندي السوداني الجنسية يدلي بتصريحات مثيرة قبل وصوله الخرطوم اليوم
""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""  """"""""""""""""""
#ووااوواا
كثر الحديث في الاونة الاخيرة عن اللاعبين ذوي الاصول السودانية والمنتشرين في ملاعب الكرة في مختلف الدول خاصة وان الاتحاد السوداني اخيرا اتجه نحو الاستعانة بتلك الطيور الهاجرة للانضمام للمنتخبات الوطنية بمختلف فئاتها ،، صحيفة قوون وكعادتها دائما ما تبحث عن المعلومة من قلب الحدث لنقدم للقارئ الكريم ما يريد معرفته فكان لنا الشرف ان تخطينا حدود الوطن في هذا الحوار حتى هولندا مقر اقامة اللاعب احمد يونس احد اللاعبين الذين استعان بهم المنتخب الوطني وسيصل اليوم الثلاثاء للخرطوم من اجل الانضمام لكتيبة صقور الجديان .. فكان هذا الحوار :

من هو احمد يونس ؟
-------
انا مواليد ليبيا – طرابلس في العام 1998 من أب وأم سودانيين ،، سافرت اوربا في عمر صغير جدآ رفقة اسرتي ، وهنالك التحق باكاديميات كرة القدم في هولندا حيث ترعرعت في مدينة هارلم الهولندية .

 بداياتك الرياضية ؟
-------

البداية في اكاديمية اولمبيا هارلم ثم انتقلت ثم نادي ( ديو بي ) ومن ثم الي نادي ( DSOV ) بالدرجة الثانية الذي العب له حاليآ وعقدي ينتهى معه في 2021

الوظيفة في الملعب ؟
------

العب وفق ما يحتاجني المدرب وافضل المراكز التي اجيد اللعب فيها الوسط الهجومي وصانع الالعاب واحترم رؤية المدرب والحمدلله طولي 1.94 ووزني 81

هل سبق لك زيارة السودان ؟
-------
نعم في 2010 لكن كانت زيارة قصيرة استغرقت اسبوعين فقط تمنيت لو كانت اطول قليلا ومن هنا ارسل تحياتي للشعب السوداني الاصيل وفخور بكوني سوداني

ماذا تعرف عن الكرة السودانية ؟
-------
اعرفها عن طريق الهلال والمريخ ومؤخرآ الاهلي شندي كما اعرف منها نجوم كبار مثال هيثم مصطفى وفيصل العجب وبشة واكرم الهادي سليم

كيف تواصل معك الاتحاد السوداني ؟
ـــــــ
عن طريق حسن برقو وقدم لي الدعوة ووافقت على الفور وسمح لي النادي بالذهاب لتمثيل المنتخب الوطني في المباراة المقبلة

الجمهور السوداني ينتظر منكم الكثير انتم اللاعبون في الخارج لدعم المنتخب ؟
----------
ووااوواا
المسئولية علينا كبيرة بالجد وكنت اتمنى ان ننضم في المباريات الودية حتى يحصل انسجام و نتاقلم على بعضنا البعض ،، لكن باذن الله سنبذل قصارى جهدنا حتى نكون عند حسن الظن وانا فخور بتمثيل صقور الجديان

ماهو طموحك الشخصي ؟طموحاتي كبيرة ،، ساجتهد حتى انضم لكبرى الاندية العريقة باذن الله وان احقق بطولات مع المنتخب الوطني
متى ستنضم للمنتخب ؟سأنضم للمنتخب السوداني باذن الله ( اليوم 5/11 )حتى اكون مع بقية زملائي تحت نظر المدرب

كلمة اخيرة ؟
------

اشكركم في صحيفة قوون الرياضية على الاهتمام وعبركم اوجه رسالة شخصية للجمهور السوداني الصبور والمحب لكرة القدم وان شاءالله سابذل كل مجهوداتي للمساهمة في نهضة المنتخب مع باقي الزملاء ونحاول بقدر المستطاع اننا نرفع منتخبنا في مكان افضل باذن الله



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*زووم
    اب عاقلة أماسا
        توقعات مخيفة..!

* ماذا لو مضت الأربعة أشهر المتبقية من عمر مجلس المريخ.. وشرعوا في إجراءات الجمعية العمومية العادية.. وفتح باب الترشح ولم يتقدم أحد.. لا للرئاسة ولا لعضوية المجلس؟
* هذا السيناريو متوقع تماما, بل أتوقعه أنا وأتحمل مسؤولية توقعاتي كالمعتاد, لأنها ليست توقعات خيالية ولا انحيازا إلى فئة أو تشاؤما وإنما هي قراءات من وقائع ودفاتر الأحوال التي لا تحوي على ما يسر ويسعد.. والعنوان الأبرز من الأحداث أن المائتين وخمسين عضوا الذين تداعوا إلى صالة الغروب تحت شعار أنهم الأقطاب الفخيمين والأحرص على مصلحة المريخ هم أنفسهم لا يحق لهم المشاركة في الإنتخابات القادمة وممارسة حقهم الديمقراطي ما لم يتحركوا بجدية ويوفقوا أوضاعهم.. بسداد متأخرات إشتراكاتهم وتجديد الولاء للمريخ وليس لمجلس إدارته, فالمواقف تؤكد أن البعض منا يتعامل مع المريخ وكأنه ملكا للمجلس ويتشرطوا في دعمه بذهابه مع إجترار مرارات شخصية مثيرة للإستغراب.. كأن يقول أحدهم: ديل دمروا المريخ.. أو : المريخ إنتهى.. وهي عبارات متداولة بكثافة هذه الأيام وتدل على ضعف الإنتماء ومحدودية الفهم وضيق الأفق.. أو لنتهمهم مباشرة بأنهم يتعمدون استخدام هذه العبارات الإنشطارية لذر الرماد على العيون وتثبيت فكرة أخرى قاصرة تمجد المريخ فقط بحسب من يجلس على مقاعد مجلس الإدارة.. والحقيقة أن المريخ لم ينته ولم يتدمر بل ساءت أحواله إلى درجة محدودة.. ومتى تخلى الناس عن إعمال أجندتهم القذرة في شئونه وتعاملوا مع قضاياه بصدق سيعود أفضل بكثير مما كان من قبل.

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...94375497269310
* الجهد المبذول الآن في التقليل من شأن المجلس وإثبات فشله يجب أن يتحول ويستثمر في مساعي حثيثة للإستعداد للإنتخابات القادمة,ورفع مستوى التنافس لدخول مجلس الإدارة.. خاصة أننا لانجد من بين كل أقطاب النادي وتلك الأسماء (الفخيمة) التي حضرت يومها إلى صالة الغروب من هم على استعداد لخوض هذه المغامرة وتقديم ربع مايقدمه أعضاء المجلس الحاليين وكنا ننتظر أن يعلن نادر مالك مثلا رغبته في الترشح للمجلس عبر الإنتخابات القادمة بدلا عن الجدل غير المثمر حول النظام الأساسي.. وهذه حقيقة أيضا تؤكدها المعطيات والوقائع.. كما كنا ننتظر منهم ومن غيرهم جهدا يتسق مع حجم الطموحات والرغبة في التغيير بالطرق القانونية والعملية بدلا عن تخير الصالات المكيفة الإستماع والتصفيق لخطب عصام الحاج الرنانة.. لكي لا نتفاجأ وقتها أننا كنا نراهن على الرهاب.. وأننا حاربنا مجلس إدارة وأقصيناه دون أي ضمانات لبديل أنجح.
* هي أربعة أشهر فقط في أقصاها وغير قابلة للزيادة ولو ليوم واحد بنص النظام الأساسي الذي أجيز فعلا وستنعقد فيها جمعية عمومية وتقام إنتخابات لاختيار مجلس جديد.. فهل نحن جاهزون لذلك أم أننا سننتظر الحلول من الخارج كما كان يحدث في السابق.. عندما كانت الحكومة وأمانة الشباب في الحزب البائد تتدخلان لفرض لجان تسيير تضع فيها السم في الدسم..؟
ليس هناك مجال لتكرار تلك المهازل.. فقد انتهى عصر التمكين بلارجعة وعلينا أن نكون واقعيين ونرتفع إلى مستوى المسؤولية.. وعلينا أن نعلم في هذه الفترة أن السودان بأكمله يمر بمخاض تحول كبير في كل مفاصل الحياة والرياضة كجزء لا يتجزأ من النشاط المجتمعي سيتأثر بهذا التحول.. فإما أن نستوعب ذلك ونحقق الإنتقال المرن وإلا سنكون أول ضحايا هذا التحول.
* على المريخاب أن يسلموا بالواقع برغم مراراته.. ويجتهدوا من أجل الغد.. وبدلا عن لطم الخدود وشق الجيوب الذي نراه الآن عليهم التوجه للعضوية وتمهيد القاعدة لاستقبال مجلس منتخب بعد أربعة أشهر أو أقل.
حواشي
* التحدي الكبير الذي ينتظر كل الأسرة المريخية هو إعادة قيد اللاعبين مطلقي السراح وهو عمل لايخص مجلس الإدارة وحده.
* لم يسبق لمجلس من مجالس المريخ أن نفذ برنامج تسجيلاته دون أن يحتاج لمساعدة الأقطاب وأصحاب الخبرات.
* من المواقف التي لا تنسى أن المريخ عندما أراد إعادة قيد نجمه فاروق جبرة والذي كان بالفعل النجم الأبرز وقتها بادر شباب النهضة بالمساهمة المادية المقدرة في ذلك... فتكفلت بخمسة وعشرين مليونا من جملة ظ،ظ¢ظ¥ مليونا كانت هي قيمة الصفقة..!
* تحالف المريخ وطيلة سنوات معارضتها لم تسهم في نفرات دعم المريخ وكانت تمارس الفرجة والشماتة على النحو الذي يفعله البعض الآن.. وهذه بتلك ياصلاح نصر (بطل الجرسة)..!
* علي أسد من أقوى الكوادر التي قدمها المجلس الحالي ولولا تصديه للكثير من القضايا لما استطاعت هذه المجموعة أن تستمر ليوم واحد.
* صراحة لو وجدت مجالس جمال الوالي كادرا في جرأة وقوة مواقف علي أسد لما تحدث الناس عن قصور وضبابية...!
* هذا الكلام سيرفع الضغط عند بعض (المشخصناتية) إلى حد الإنفجار ولكننا نكتبه.. وكذلك يأتي الصادق مادبو ومحمد موسى الكندو كأصحاب جهد مقدر في الفترة السابقة ومحاولة التقليل منهم سيرسخ لمفاهيم خطيرة يتضرر منها القادمين في مستقبل العمل في النادي.
* التقييم الكلي وبذات الطريقة السابقة في تقديري (إخفاق).. كماهو الحال في نتيجة طالب في إمتحانات الشهادة السودانية.. نجح في أربعة مواد ورسب في ثلاثة منها اللغة العربية.
* اللغة العربية في تقييم مجلس المريخ يمثلها رئيسه... ومعروف أن الراسب فيها لا شهادة له.
* واللغة العربية في نتيجة سوداكال تمثلها (المصداقية) ولا يغطى الفشل فيها مئات المليارات..!
* نعم... سوداكال رسب في مادة المصداقية وكان سببا في إحباط عدد كبير من العناصر التي كان ينبغي أن يعتمد عليها لتغطية غيابه عن الساحة.
* الخرطوم الوطني من المحطات الصعبة التي تشكل حجر عثرة دائما أمام الفريق.. وبتجاوزها يكون المريخ في أجواء المنافسة بحظوظ أكبر.
* من المحطات الصعبة التي تجاوزها الفريق في مشواره هذا الموسم مباريات دارفور الثلاثة.. خسر أمام حي الوادي وكسب أمام عملاقي الفاشر.. وفي ذلك مكسب.. خاصة مريخ الفاشر الذي شكل بعبعا في السنوات الأخيرة حتى على ملعبه في أم درمان.
* أغرب ما يمكن سماعه في هذه الأيام أن الساحة خالية من النجوم.. ومن أشخاص لايتابعون منافسات كرة القدم.. كيف لهم أن يقولوا ذلك.
* بحسب مايجري في الساحة المريخية فإننا في؟ إنتظار رئيس بمواصفات خاصة.. يتحمل مايجري من تقلبات في الأسافير والمشجعين والصحفيين..!
* إنصار المريخ هذه الأيام يجتمعون في مجالسهم ويحتسون القهوة.. ومع نسائم الشتاء يتمنون رئيسا بقوة أبوالعائلة وسخاء وتهذيب جمال الوالي.. ووضوح محمد الياس وعلم تاج السر محجوب..!
* لم يتبق لبعضهم إلا أن يطلبوا مائدة من السماء...!
* لنكن واقعيين فقد مضى عهد المعجزات.
* هل باع مجلس المريخ ناديه لود الخير ليجعل منه مربضا لشاحناته؟
 * وماذا بشأن حوض السباحة؟
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ضياء الدين يعود لتشكيلة المريخ أمام الخرطوم الوطني
""""""""""""""""""""""""""!"""""""""""""""""""""""  """""""""""""""""""
#ووااووال

أعلن الكابتن جمال أبوعنجة المدير الفني للمريخ التشكيلة التي سيخوض بها فريقه مباراته أمام الخرطوم الوطني مساء اليوم على ملعبه بأم درمان ضمن الجولة الثامنة لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز.
وكان الجديد في التشكيلة ظهور ضياء الدين محجوب لاعب الوسط المتأخر منذ البداية بعد أن تعافى اللاعب مؤخراً من الإصابة بالرباط الصليبي التي كانت أبعدته عن فريقه منذ مباراة النجم الساحلي التونسي في ذهاب نصف نهائي البطولة العربية العام الماضي وظل يتعافى من الاصابة لفترة طويلة قبل أن يصبح جاهزاً مؤخراً للمشاركة مع فريقه بصورة طبيعية اعتباراً من مباراة اليوم امام الخرطوم الوطني.
وضمت تشكيلة المريخ لمباراة اليوم كل من ابوعشرين في حراسة المرمي. في الدفاع امير كمال .صلاح نمر.التاج يعقوب. محمود امبدة. وفي الوسط عماد الصيني..السماني الصاوي. ضياء محجوب.احمد حامد. وفي الهجوم سيف تيري ورمضان عجب
المصدر: ضياء الدين يعود لتشكيلة المريخ أمام الخرطوم الوطني بموقع .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دبابيس 
**********
ود الشريف 
**********

** مساء اليوم جماهير كرة القدم علي موعد مع المتعة والإثارة من خلال اللقاء الكبير بين المريخ كبير البلد والخرطوم الوطني احد الفرق التي تؤدي بامتياز في منافسة الدوري الممتاز واللقاء بالقلعة الحمراء يعني في ملعب المريخ واكتملت الاستعدادات تماما في دوائر الفريقين وكلاهما دخل معسكرا مقفولا والمريخ يقوده من خارج الملعب كابتن جمال ابوعنجة والخرطوم يقوده كابتن ابراهيم حسين ابراهومة نجم المريخ السابق والمباراة تعتبر تحدي بالنسبة له بعد قرار مجلس الفشل بابعاده من تدريب الأحمر قبل حوالي ثلاث اسابيع 

** المريخ اذا انتصر اليوم يقترب كثيرا من صدارة الدوري والمريخ انتصر في اخر مبارياته علي مريخ الفاشر ومعنويات لاعبيه في السماء خاصة بعد أن قبضوا حوافز الفوز في المباريات الماضية والأرض أرضهم والجمهور جمهورهم وربما دفع الجهاز الفني ببعض الوجوه الجديدة في اللقاء وربما بدأ نجم الوسط ضياء الدين وربما شارك سيف تيري من البداية مع احتمال عودة التاج ابراهيم في الطرف اليمين و حمزة داؤد 

** الخرطوم يتطلع لاحتلال مركز متقدم في المنافسة وتعادل في اخر مبارياته مع الوادي نيالا ويسعي للتعويض من خلال لقاء اليوم ...استعد تماما للمعركة ومهمة المريخ لن تكون سهلة خاصة وان ابراهومة يعرف كل شيئ عن المريخ 

** من يدير لقاء اليوم بين المريخ والخرطوم الوطني نرجو أن يكون في كامل اللياقة البدنية وان يتابع الكرة في كل مكان وان يتمتع بقوة الشخصية ويطبق القانون 

** جماهير المريخ لن تقبل بغير النصر في مباراة اليوم ..بس ما دايرين مدرجات فاضية 

** عماد الصيني ومحمد الرشيد والتش وضياء الدين ..هذا وسط المريخ كأميز خط وسط في الدوري الممتاز

** نرجو من المدرب جمال ابوعنجة تفعيل الأطراف في مباراة اليوم والاهداف دايما ما تأتي عن طريق الأطراف ومن الكرات المعكوسة والكرة الحديثة تعتمد علي الأطراف 

** كالعادة سيتعرض التش لرقابة صارمة في مباراة اليوم ونتوقع إحراز أهداف لو كان سيف تيري في كامل لياقته 

** قال محمد عبد الرحمن أنه رهن اشارة المريخ وان المريخ بيته الثاني ولا يمانع في تجديد عقده ....والله ده كلام جميل ولكن وفيما يبدو أن كابتن ميدو لم يتلق أي عرض من اي جهة وبدأ يتحدث عن حبه للمريخ 

** قرار لجنة الانضباط تجاه حارس مرمي المريخ منجد النيل تأجل الي اليوم   والسؤال لماذا لم تستدعي لجنة الانضباط مدرب السلاطين محسن سيد الذي ذهب في اتجاه الحكم بعد صافرة ختام مباراته أمام المريخ ودخل معه في اشتباك لفظي 

** الأمل انتصر علي هلال كادوقلي بهدفين وعاد لصدارة الدوري الممتاز والهلال اذا كسب شكواه ضد هلال كادوقلي او انتصر علي الأهلي العاصمي يعود للصدارة 

** الترشيحات في صالح المريخ لصدارة الدورة الأولي للدوري الممتاز 

** الاتحاد العام سمح للاعبين مطلوقي السراح بالمشاركة مع انديتهم في الدوري الممتاز والاتحاد مضطر لذلك 

** الاتحاد العام يدهشن مشروع التذاكر الإلكترونية اعتبارا من مباراة الهلال والأهلي العاصمي المقرر لها  غدا  باستاد الهلال والخطوة تجد منا الإشادة ونتمني نجاح التجربة والتي وبالتأكيد ستوقف التلاعب في دخول المباريات 

** د حسن ابوجبل حذر أندية الدرجة الممتازة من إشراك اللاعبين الذين لا يملكون إقامة في السودان ..وتحذير ابو جبل جاء متأخرا 

** رهاني علي نجاح لاعب الهلال سليم عطبرة لن يخيب ولا اتوقع نجاحا لبشة الصغير لانه مغرور 

** محمد احمد بشة ( بشة المحظوظ ) أصبح محللا في كبري الفضائيات العربية 

** جماهير المريخ تنتظر عودة محمد عبدالرحمن للتدريبات 

** الأهلي العاصمي لن يستطيع أن يفعل شيئا أمام الهلال مساء غد 

** أعلنت أمس قائمة المنتخب الوطني والذي يبدأ إعداده غدا للقاء ثاموتي وجنوب أفريقيا  في تصفيات بطولة الأمم الأفريقية وخلت القائمة من المدافع حسين الجريف وضمت شرف شيبوب المحترف في سمبا التنزاني وطبعا خلت القائمة من سيف تيري وبكري المدينة 

** مرة اخري أناشد الرياضيين بمدني لتبني فكرة تكريم الزميل صلاح حاج بخيت شيخ المراسلين هناك 

** احد كتاب الهلال لا يقرأ له احد يطلق علي المريخ نجمة المسالمة 

** تحية هذا الصباح نهديها لنجم المريخ السابق عبقري الكرة السودانية كمال عبدالوهاب 

** فقدنا في أسرتنا الكبيرة الأستاذ محمد عبدالرحيم الذي رحل عن دنيانا يوم الخميس الماضي وترك فراغا عريضا وقد كان رجل مجتمع ودين ونجما في منظمة الدعوة الإسلامية وخطيبا مفوها ...التعازي الصادقة لشقيقه فضل ولابنائه ونسأله تعالي أن يتغمده بواسع رحمته ويسكنه فسيح جناته 

** مصيبة أن يردد شكرالله عزالدين أغنيات محمد وردي 

** ولو حنيت لعهد الشوق أجيب من وين عمر تاني 

** آخر دبوس 

** ما هي اخر اخبار الشكوي الفالصو
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*📚📚📚 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الاتحاد المحلي لكرة القدم بالخرطوم 
لجنة الناشئين والشباب 
☘☘☘ 
☘☘☘

*دورى الشباب للموسم 2019 - 2020 م*
     *المرحلة الأولى - الدورة الاولى*

*المجموعة الأولى* :
☘☘

*نتائج مباريات الاسبوع الأول* :
🔱🔱 
المريخ 9 @ 0 الغماراب 
امبدة 1 @ 0 الجريف
شباب ناصر 1 @ 1 النيل   
نجوم ابو سعد 1 @ 1 الزومة 
🌊🌊🌊

*نتائج مباريات الاسبوع الثانى* :
🔱🔱 
المريخ 2 @ 1 الجريف 
الغماراب 4 @ 1 شباب ناصر 
الزومة 2 @ 2 امبدة  
النيل 2 @ 1 نجوم ابو سعد 
🌊🌊🌊

*موقف فرق المجموعة بنهايةالاسبوع الثانى*
( 1 ) المريخ ( 6 )  نقاط
( 2 ) امبدة ( 4 ) نقاط 
( 3 ) النيل ( 4 ) نقاط 
( 4 ) الغماراب ( 3 ) نقاط 
( 5 ) الزومة ( 2 ) نقاط 
( 6 ) نجوم ابو سعد ( 1 ) نقطة
( 7 ) شباب ناصر ( 1 ) نقطة 
( 8 ) الجريف ( - ) نقطة
📚📚📚   📚📚📚
📚📚📚
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**نقاط كروية*

*âœچزين العابدين يسن بابكر*

     *مباراة العودة للصدارة*

*يلتقي مساء اليوم بالرد كاسل فريقا المريخ والخرطوم الوطني ضمن مباريات الأسبوع الثامن للدوري الممتاز في لقاء قمة الأسبوع بالدوري، يدخل المريخ اللقاء وهو في قمة معنوياته بعد فوزه في آخر مباراتين خارج الديار أمام قطبي الكرة بالفاشر وبعد العودة من الفاشر واصل النادي في تمارينه بقيادة المدرب جمال أبوعنجة وشارك في آخر تمرين للفريق جميع اللاعبين الموجودين بالخرطوم ومن المتوقع أن يدفع المدرب بنفس تشكيل مباراة مريخ الفاشر الأخيرة مع تعديل طفيف في التشكيلة وقد أكد المدرب جمال أبوعنجة جاهزية فريقه للقاء وأكد عدم التفريط في أي مباراة أخرى في الفترة القادمة حتى يستعيد الفريق الصدارة بعد اكماله لبقية المباريات المؤجلة له  وختم حديثه بأن التفريط ممنوع.*
*لقاءات الفريقين دائما ماتحمل طابع الندية الكبيرة والمتعة والإثارة لآخر دقائق المباراة في كل المباريات التي جمعت بينهما ومن الصعب التكهن بنتيجة المباراة ولكن فريق الخرطوم حاليا في وضع مختلف ونتائجه كانت سلبية بالدوري مما دعا إدارة النادي لإقالة المدرب السابق وتعيين الكابتن إبراهومة مدربا عاما لنادي الخرطوم فهل ينجح إبراهومة في إعادة نادي الخرطوم لمكانه الطبيعي بين الأربعة الكبار وبالتحديد في أول مباراة له ضد ناديه السابق والذي  تمت إقالته منه جورا من قبل شلة الدمار بالنادي من هنا تأتي أهمية المباراة.*
 *نقاط متفرقة*
*مباراة يتوقع لها أن تكون قوية ومثيرة بين الفريقين لآخر دقائقها.*
*هي مباراة العودة للصدارة يالاعبي المريخ والتفريط ممنوع.*
*مدرب الفريق جمال أبوعنجة أكد في حديث له بأنه لاتفريط في بقية المباريات المقبلة.*
*اللعب الممرحل والتنويع عن طريق الأطراف هو سلاح المدرب  أبوعنجة الذي اتبعه في آخر مباراة.*
*هل يواصل سيف تيري التألق في إحراز الأهداف في مرمى رفاقه السابقين..؟*
*نتوقع من التش والسماني مواصلة رحلة التألق.*
*أي فرصة ضائعة سيندم عليها لاعبو المريخ كثيرا.*
*على لاعبي المريخ حسم المباراة مبكرا وإراحة أعصاب جماهيرهم وتجنب مفاجآت ابراهومة بالدقائق الأخيرة.*
*جماهير المريخ ستكون حاضرة لمؤازرة الفريق في مباراة اليوم.*
*تشكيلة المدرب أبوعنجة من المتوقع أن لا يجري تعديلات عليها من آخر مباراة لعبها الفريق.*
*مباراة خاصة بين جمال أبوعنجة وابراهومة في الكنبة الفنية.*
*من يكسب اللقاء بين المدربين الكبيرين..؟*
*سيحاول إبراهومة إثبات إمكانياته التدريبية لمن أقالوه من تدريب المريخ غدرا.*
*يعلم ابراهومة كل صغيرة وكبيرة عن فريق المريخ.*
*هل ينجح ابراهومة في إيقاف انتصارات المريخ الأخيرة..؟*
*كثر في هذه الأيام الحديث عن الميركاتو الشتوي.*
*وأصبحنا كل يوم نطالع خبرا جديدا عن تسجيل هذا ونهاية عقد ذاك اللاعب.*
*وبالأمس طالعنا خبرا عن مخاطبة المجلس لعدد من اللاعبين بالفرق الأخرى.*
*لا أدري من يفكر لهذا المجلس..؟*
*عليه بالتفكير في إعادة قيد المنتهية عقوداتهم أولا.*
*إذا ما أفلح المجلس في إعادة المنتهية عقودهم فإنه قد أنجز !!*
*كيف يمكن لهذا المجلس أن ينجح في المحافظة على عضم الفريق أولا ثم التفكير في لاعبي الأندية الأخرى.*
*حاجة الفريق لظهير أيمن ومهاجم من أولويات التسجيلات المقبلة.*
*أكبر تحدي لهذا المجلس إعادة قيد الرباعي.*
*ماهو مصير اللاعب نيلسون لازغيلا.. ياترى سيغادر مع من أتى به..؟*
*ماهو مصير الجزائري آيت الملك..؟*
*لاحث ولا خبر لا في الصحف ولا في الشبكات الإسفيرية..*
*كان الله في عونه.*
*الأمل يواصل صدارته للدوري حتى الأسبوع الثامن.*
*الأمل هذا الموسم غير.*
*هل نشاهد دوري غير المواسم الماضية..؟*
*التحية لإدارة النادي ونتمنى لهم مزيدا من الانتصارات.*
 *نقطة أخيرة*
*ياجماهير المريخ سلاحك عضويتك ولاحل إلا بالعضوية للقضاء على شلة الفشل والدمار بالنادي.*
*

----------


## kampbell

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**منجد النيل ينفي حديثه عن عقدة مع المريخ

نفى منجد النيل حارس مرمي المريخ والمنتخب الوطني، أن يكون قد أدلى بتصريحات تحدث فيها عن فترة قيده مع المريخ  او اي حديث اخر حول التسجيلات ،وكانت بعض الوسائط والصحف الالكترنية قد نقلت تصريحات عن اللاعب بالأمس تقول بان اللاعب منجد النيل تحدث عن فترة قيده مع المريخ وهو ما نفاه اللاعب للمكتب الاعلامي للنادي مبينا انه تفاجا بتلك التصريحات الغير صحيحة خاصة وأنه لايزال لاعبا النادي ومؤكدا على أنه لم يجر أي حوار مع أي صحيفة ولا اي من المواقع الالكترونية داعيا الجميع الي تحري المصداقية قبل نشر اي اخبار تتعلق باللاعبين..*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وسط أجواء حماسية
شباب المريخ يؤدون مرانهم الختامي لمباراة ناصر
المكتب الإعلامي
أجرى فريق الشباب بنادي المريخ ظهر اليوم الثلاثاء تدريبهم الختامي بملعب القادة والأركان بحضور 20 لاعبا، و أشرف على المران المدرب ابارز الشريف ومساعده نور الدين عنتر، وقد أشتمل المران على مجموعة من الحركات الإحمائية ليختتم بعدها بتدريبات على الكرة ووضح من خلال المران جاهزية اللاعبين لمعركة الخميس امام شباب ناصر على ملعب رابطة إمتداد ناصر ولم يحضر المران الخماسي الملتحق بالفريق الأول.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عماد الصيني: نرغب في مواصلة الانتصارات أمام الخرطوم
.
.
كشف عماد الصيني مدافع المريخ عن رغبتهم القوية في مواصلة مشوار الانتصارات عندما يواجهون الخرطوم الوطني مساء اليوم ضمن الجولة الثامنة لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز وذكر الصيني أن الروح المعنوية عالية وندخل لمباراة اليوم مع الخرطوم بدوافع كبيرة ورغبة أكيدة في تحقيق الفوز ونعلم جيدًا أن الخصم لن يكون سهلًا خاصة وأنه يضم عناصر متميزة تجمع ما بين الخبرة والشباب ومدرب متميز يعرف الكثير عن المريخ وكان متواجدًا في الدكة الفنية له خلال الفترة الماضية ولكن الأحمر قادر على إحداث الفارق وحسم مواجهة اليوم لمصلحة فريقه.
*

----------

